# Replacement frogs for Aristo Wide Radius Switches--part number?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, All

I'm told that replacement plastic frogs are available from Aristocraft to upgrade older wide radius switches. Can anybody tell me the part number, price, who to contact at Aristo, etc.? Aristo's customer service hasn't responded to my phone messages nor to emails asking for this information.

Has anyone tried the replacement frogs, and are they a good thing?

Thanks for any help you can give.

Dawg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My invoice states the following: 

Item: Frog 

Description: Replacement Frog for 10' SW 

Here is a link to the page to order the frogs 




https://www.aristocrafttrainstore.com/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=takestock/search.html?ItemNum=&ProdLine=Any&ItemDescript=frog&MultiSearch=++Search++&conum=001&HideFld2=Any%3BAny%3BAny%3BAny%3B%3B%3B


When the page opens, scroll down.

As far as how the new frogs work, they worked fine except my 2-4-0 LGB Steammer and Bachmann caboose having large wheel flanges still hit the end of the frog's ramp causing it to jump when traversing the switch. I used my dremel to grind the ramp to a point and they run through as smooth as butter now.


Randy


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi The part number is FROG and they cost $1.00 each I have replaced 8 of the frogs. and they work out good . Later Bruce


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, guys...

That's just the information I needed. Very helpful.

Dawg


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried the link and it did not work.

Any other information?

Can you order from Ridge Road Station or St. Aubins?

John


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure that I read recently on the Aristo Forum that the frogs were now out of stock but new stocks were ordered. I guess the replacements were quickly snapped up. 


The on-line store is down at present (10.45am 5/14/09) I guess for maintenance. I suggest a 'phone call if you really want an update.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the original Post by Lewis stated the part number is FROG and would be $1.00 each. 
Shipping would be added by the store, but subtracted out upon billing so the real price would be $1.00 for each frog. 
This dollar fee was really the shipping cost per frog with the frog being free. 
This was done to get around the computerized billing system/accounting.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello again,

The link worked well for me, thank you Randy! Frogs are shown as "in stock" at $1.00 each.

Dan, interesting about the postage refund. I ordered six frogs for $6.00 PLUS $10.15 postage(!) We'll see what amount actually gets charged to my card.

John, your antivirus software may be blocking the Aristo online store's website, because there is a problem with their security certificate. Mine did. I overrode the block, got to the website, and had no further trouble.

Dawg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My order showed shipping charges but my card was not billed for them 

Randy


----------

